# If I buy...



## wookiellmonster (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello ok I'm tryin to upgrade my lighting and i have a question. If i buy this 1x55w kit at http://ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm to replace my old lighting will i need to replace my old hood too? The hood i have now goes on a 20g high measurements for the tank are 24"Lx16"Hx11"W and the hood i have is the one that goes with the kit you know like at petsmart.

Soo... would i need to buy/make a new hood to accommodate the new lightin if i buy it?

Thanx for your help


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

No. The hood you have will work fine.


----------



## wookiellmonster (Aug 1, 2005)

OMFG r u serious u know that just made my whole day! ive been tryin to find a sum cheap lightin that would fit my hood everywhere! omg hehe now all i need to do is order and go find out about co2 

hehe thanx


----------

